# Help Identifying a .38 Special



## JacobB (Oct 16, 2017)

Was given a .38 and stripped it down with no success other than a 6085 code on the butt handle under the grips. Body seems to be made of brass. Any help identifying would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bronze, maybe. Definitely not brass.
It looks kinda Harrington-Richardson, but more cheaply made.

Whatever you do, don't shoot it!


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would put it back together and leave it alone. Then I would buy a good .38, maybe a Taurus, and fire away.


----------

